# Bored, so washed the M



## Ajm3 (Sep 14, 2013)

Typical Welsh cloudy day again today so took a risk and gave her a wash. Paid off as its not a bad evening now.
The usual snow foam
2bucket wash
Pat dry
Glass cleaned
Tyres shined
Rain x windscreen
Hoovered
And zaino z 16 to the paint


----------



## vo04lan (Sep 5, 2011)

very nice love them in this colour


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Stunning M3 :argie: and a really good clean. You deserve a beer on me fella. By the way, if your that bored next time you can detail mine, lol.


----------



## Ajm3 (Sep 14, 2013)

Cheers, looks a completely different colour when the sun is on it


----------



## jack-c (Oct 21, 2012)

Beauty


----------



## Ajm3 (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Very nice. Looks really well......:thumb:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

What a stunner


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

A lovely example :thumb:


----------



## StuartyD (Dec 20, 2012)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

VERY nice , loving the rims


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Fancy donating your calipers to me :speechles:speechles

Looking great mate, love to see PY being cared for. Will be washing mine tomorrow


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Looks nice. Personally, I think black centre caps would look better.


----------



## Ajm3 (Sep 14, 2013)

jayz_son said:


> Fancy donating your calipers to me :speechles:speechles
> 
> Looking great mate, love to see PY being cared for. Will be washing mine tomorrow


Funny enough im stripping the car in the next few weeks. Already got a guy in Gorseinon buying my wheels, his is PY too lol.
The BBK will be for sale soon aswell


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

What a motor, luv that:thumb:


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Ajm3 said:


> Funny enough im stripping the car in the next few weeks. Already got a guy in Gorseinon buying my wheels, his is PY too lol.
> The BBK will be for sale soon aswell


I have heard about the PY in Gorseinon but don't think i've seen it. What brakes are they btw?
When you sell will the fitting kit and discs be for sale too?


----------



## TIODGE (Jan 26, 2011)

Suck a good looking car. Keep it up


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Top work fella.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## Ajm3 (Sep 14, 2013)

Yes i will be selling as a complete kit.they are the revised D2 6pot calipers.
2x calipers
2x mounting brackets
2x discs (360mm)
2x braided front lines
4x brake pads
Plus ive got a full tin of ATE super blue racig fluid that i'll throw in aswell


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Stunning colour.... great job.


----------



## kallM3 (Apr 18, 2008)

Looks quite nice - is the nav professional the original??


----------



## Ajm3 (Sep 14, 2013)

kallM3 said:


> Looks quite nice - is the nav professional the original??


No its an upgraded aftermarket one. Everything is built in to the unit so all the nasty heavy dated stuff in the boot is redundant. 
Fully intergrated sat nav with postcode entry
3D maps of Europe
Speed camera locations
Touch screen
Bluetooth handsfree plus you can stream from an iphone straight through the spaekers without the need for any ipod connections. Just open your music app on phone and press play.
Digital TV
DVD player
Pretty much everything you need from a media centre


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

Oh that's lovely :argie: Very nearly bought a PY one before getting my Imola if it had of been in as good a condition as yours.

Where'd you get the sat-nav from? Not one from Baris is it?


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Very nice car top job and great colour


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Ajm3 said:


> No its an upgraded aftermarket one. Everything is built in to the unit so all the nasty heavy dated stuff in the boot is redundant.
> Fully intergrated sat nav with postcode entry
> 3D maps of Europe
> Speed camera locations
> ...


i want to get mine upgraded too. have you had the bm54 upgrade done?


----------



## Ajm3 (Sep 14, 2013)

Dal3D said:


> Oh that's lovely :argie: Very nearly bought a PY one before getting my Imola if it had of been in as good a condition as yours.
> 
> Where'd you get the sat-nav from? Not one from Baris is it?


Thanks. No the Nav is not an OEM one now. Its not a baris upgrade, not sure what he does altogether but he adds pre-outs for extra amps etc and increases the sound quality etc. 
i bought this as the interface is much better than OEM, plus its touch screen and so much easier/nicer to navigate. Don't get me wrong the BMW sysyem was good, but you need to realise its 14+ year old technology now. Brilliant back when the e46 was new. These days all the BM54/nav module is all built into 1 tiny space inside he unit. 
The BM54 upgrade is worth it by the looks of it from reading certain forums. But this one has the ability to change the LED light colour/ change the logo on start up/ upload your own pictures as backgrounds. Its just the small things that make it feel more modern.


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

Is it this one?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/7-In-Dash...1?pt=UK_In_Car_Technology&hash=item4acc90a27f


----------



## Ajm3 (Sep 14, 2013)

Yea thats the one. Had it over a year now, no problems with it whatsoever. I paid £180 all in. Think it was up for £210, so i offered them £180 delivered and they accepted lol. If you dont ask, you dont get. Got a mate with a PY m3 aswell and he bought one about. 6months ago, best £200 you can spend. 
Have you got the Nav at the moment?


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

Looks cracking VFM :thumb:

Yeah, got the OEM sat nav with the 2014 maps. Only had the car a few weeks so still getting used to it.

Not as good as the Nav I had in my Old '06 Focus ST - but then that was touch screen driven too.


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Looking sweet - 
Did you mean to say adding Zaino Z16 to the paint? Z16 is Perfect Tire Gloss!


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

that's a seriously cared for car :argie::thumb:


----------



## Ajm3 (Sep 14, 2013)

NickP said:


> Looking sweet -
> Did you mean to say adding Zaino Z16 to the paint? Z16 is Perfect Tire Gloss!


Ha sorry, z16 was the tyre dressing. Meant to say Z8 grande finale was applied to the paint. It smells lovely and beads well too


----------



## nicholassheppard (Oct 27, 2005)

Now that's a baby making machine. Lovely car.


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Lovely car, top work mate.


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Ajm3 said:


> Ha sorry, z16 was the tyre dressing. Meant to say Z8 grande finale was applied to the paint. It smells lovely and beads well too


Grande Finale smells great, even my wife comments on it!
Its my go to LSP


----------



## Ajm3 (Sep 14, 2013)

NickP said:


> Grande Finale smells great, even my wife comments on it!
> Its my go to LSP


I use it as QD after every wash. Love the Zaino stuff. It lasts forever aswell. I use the Z16 with a foam shoe polish applictor. Squirt a 2" line across the applicator and buff it in, that does 2wheels then. Although my tyres are like elastic bands so it does'nt need much anyway.


----------



## Raj24v (Aug 24, 2014)

Car looks brilliant mate. Not a fan of PY normally but yours looks real good. 
That Nav you got from the eBay link? Is that all that's needed? No extra boxes etc? All comes built in and ready to plug & play?

Sorry for the Qu's but may snap one up if its that good...


----------



## Ajm3 (Sep 14, 2013)

Raj24v said:


> Car looks brilliant mate. Not a fan of PY normally but yours looks real good.
> That Nav you got from the eBay link? Is that all that's needed? No extra boxes etc? All comes built in and ready to plug & play?
> 
> Sorry for the Qu's but may snap one up if its that good...


If you haven't already got nav and only have tape/cd deck then you will need a relocation panel for the heater controls to be moved down. Not sure how much they are though but they can be bought from BMW. These are plug and play for NON harmon kardon cars. If you have the HK option then I believe you need an extension fakra(or something ) to run from the headunit to the amp inthe boot.


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Looks amazing mate


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

nice looking car


----------



## Raj24v (Aug 24, 2014)

Ajm3 said:


> If you haven't already got nav and only have tape/cd deck then you will need a relocation panel for the heater controls to be moved down. Not sure how much they are though but they can be bought from BMW. These are plug and play for NON harmon kardon cars. If you have the HK option then I believe you need an extension fakra(or something ) to run from the headunit to the amp inthe boot.


Thanks for the reply mate. I don't have Nav, only the factory tape deck but I do have Harmon Kardon.


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Ooooo I like that. Good colour combo going on. The colour coded cam cover is a nice touch.


----------



## Ajm3 (Sep 14, 2013)

Don't you just love waking up to a sunny, cold, dew filled morning. When everyone else's car is either bone dry or looks like a sheet of water on an unprotected car, and yours has 8.2 billion bead drops


----------

